

'Exercise Hack' #3: What type of Exercise should I do? - jonmc12
http://davidadewumi.com/2008/10/13/get-in-shape-3-what-type-of-exercise-should-i-do/

======
makaimc
Unfortunately the author does not differentiate between aerobic and anaerobic
exercise. While aerobic activities such as running, biking, and swimming are
great for burning calories, your metabolism drops back to its pre-exercise
state after your heart rate goes returns to normal. Anyone serious about
staying in shape should include anaerobic exercise, specifically
weightlifting, three times or more per week because it increases your
metabolism for 48-72 hours after you conclude your workout.

